
Ask HN: What side projects are you working on? - greysteil
It&#x27;s the weekend - let&#x27;s give everyone&#x27;s side-projects a boost.<p>Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14718089 - lots of awesome projects in there, some of which fizzled out from lack of beta users &#x2F; help &#x2F; marketing.
======
scangeloso
Been converting some bootstrap sites to AMP as an experiment

On the way: [https://www.coffee-scale.com/](https://www.coffee-scale.com/)

------
greysteil
I've been building Dependabot
([https://dependabot.com](https://dependabot.com)) for the last 6 months. It
creates PRs for you whenever your Ruby/JavaScript/Python/PHP dependencies are
out-of-date.

Has had some real highs (a Japanese customer emailing who wanted stickers!)
and some real lows (getting 1 signup the say we "launched").

Would love feedback from anyone!

------
NicoJuicy
building a b2b shop primarely ( platform, with complex pricing per client)

phase 2 is migrating it to a b2c platform, where a huge inventory of products
gets synced accross multiple shops ( domains)

